# Huskee supreme won't move forward or reverse



## redmanriggs38 (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm new to this site , hoping for a solution here. I have a 2005 Huskee Supreme 50 " deck garden tractor that all the sudden stopped moving forward or reverse ,both belts are still on however the acceleration pedal does not have any tension on it could that be a spring or one of the pullies?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Is there a rod of sort going to transmission,if so can you see it move when you push on pedal?


----------



## redmanriggs38 (Jun 21, 2015)

Where would the rod be . I had the mower standing up to look under and see if I could see anything missing from the pedal , it did look like it was missing a spring or something on the backside of the pedal?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
It's hard to say without model numbers,but there should be a linkage to the trans ,from the pedal .


----------



## redmanriggs38 (Jun 21, 2015)

I know that its a 606 series


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

There should be a label,under the seat,with the numbers on it.


----------



## redmanriggs38 (Jun 21, 2015)

Mtd#13AR606P730


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok ,this is a standard variable-speed type drive.
The transmission is 1 speed forward/neutral/1 speed reverse. The speed is changed,when the sliding pulley moves up,or down when different speeds are selected,or in this case,the speed pedal is pushed.
Since there seems to be no tension on the speed control pedal,it's a safe bet that a spring has broken. Most likely # 28,in the diagram(link below).

http://www.partstree.com/parts/mtd/...uskee-lawn-tractor-2005-tractor-supply/drive/


----------



## redmanriggs38 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ok thanks that sounds like what the problem is . How much trouble is it to put that spring on?


----------



## redmanriggs38 (Jun 21, 2015)

Here are some pictures up under the mower


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

In the bottom picture the idler pulley is not being pulled back,the way it is supposed to be.
The spring should be attached to the hole,and pull the idler back,to tension it.
Some how,the belt looks like it's not routed properly.


----------



## redmanriggs38 (Jun 21, 2015)

So how does that spring hook from tension idler to what? I hooked it up does the picture look correct?


----------



## redmanriggs38 (Jun 21, 2015)

*this is the spring for the idler*

I put the spring on but not sure if it is in the correct spot . Lawn mower not moving till the pedal is all the way down???


----------



## redmanriggs38 (Jun 21, 2015)

*this is the spring for the idler*

I put the spring on but not sure if it is in the correct spot . Lawn mower not moving till the pedal is all the way down???


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Take a look at this. It seems you're not the only one that has problems with it.
By the way,....there are NO manuals available for it.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/homeowners/huskee.html


----------



## Huffmanjudy (Jul 13, 2020)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum !
> It's hard to say without model numbers,but there should be a linkage to the trans ,from the pedal .


I have a huskee supreme slt 4600 riding lawn mower an i changed the drive belt an now it wont go in reverse or forward? What is the problem?


----------



## Huffmanjudy (Jul 13, 2020)

I have a riding lawn mower it's a Huskee Supreme SLT 4600 triple blade I put a new drive belt on it and now it will not go in reverse or drive can you tell me why and what the problem is


----------

